# One testicle?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I just discovered that my buckling only has ONE testicle! He's certainly old enough that it would have dropped, if it was there. 

Does anyone know what causes this? Can this be genetically passed from the dam's sire? His sire is quite.. well.. hung and definitely has two testes. 

I have no intention on using him for breeding, especially now but I do plan on letting him grow out because he has a beautiful spotted pattern that would look nice on the floor. I've never tanned a goat hide but I have other hides. And he will be our first home grown goat meat. Looking forward to that aspect!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try to feel if there is a lump feel....and if it is tucked up inside...sometimes.. they may not of dropped....I am assuming... that this buck was born on your place right? ...

But...if he was purchased ...he could of been denutted...but they didn't get both testies... :wink:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Could be the skin on his belly does not have a hole in it.Stuck inside of him and cant come down.Either way i would not try to use him,might be too sterile to successfully breed every time.Dont know if that is genetic or just a freak thing.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, he was born here, and I am (unfortunately) certain that there is only one. :roll:
I felt up and around and couldn't feel anything sucked in or hidden.


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

This is not too rare, at least in the Nigerian world. It is called a crypt orchid. He can still breed but you do not want to breed him because it could be genetic.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Cryptorchids are not that uncommon and not necessarily genetic, just something that can happen in almost any animal (specifically those with external sex organs!)

The thing to consider is that even if you remove the obvious testicle by castrating him the other will still be there and will still cause him to grow and act like a buck. He will still become musky smelling, try to rub his head on everything, pee on his legs, etc etc. So, if you are wanting meat (I DON'T raise meat goats, so I might be wrong) I suspect you want to butcher him before he really starts to smell otherwise it will effect the meat. I could be wrong though! The scent will also effect his "hide" 

Surgical castration is basically the only safe way to make sure both testicles are removed and considering you just want him for meat and hide, it may not be worth the investment.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have had some pretty stinky bucks butchered. If it's done right the meat is fine. I always get the all ground in case they have to be dog food, but it's always been okay.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a buck like that. I was going to band him before he left to go to his new home, and he only had one so I chose NOT to band him until the other one came down. Well it never did. He started acting like he had UC, (he was like 6-9 months old at this point), the lady took him to the vet, and he ended up having some deformative thing going on, and she ended up putting him down becasue he goat sick and was in pain. I wish i new what it was and more information about it but she moved.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We had a show whether(potential) with one testicle a couple years ago. We banded him, with the hopes that he only had one testicle, but as time passed he clearly had a 2nd one, hidden away, he acting like an intact buck. and we choose to pass on him and not take him to the fair, since it seemed really obvious that he was intact. Even though there were no signs of a testicles.  We didn't want to be unfair and try to show an intact male, plus it would be a little embarrassing to have his thing start working right during the show.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know what cryptorchidism is, but I'm talking about if there is in fact only one, period. Not one correct and one that won't drop.

I've eaten goat meat from bucks before, just not my own. I didn't have an problems with the taste. I also wouldn't butcher this guy while he's in rut, so I doubt there will be any issues. (but who knows, lol)

Well if there is in fact one still up in there and it drops, I'll let you all know. He was born in 2010 so I kind of doubt it right now.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I had one like that last year. I don't think it is genetic...just one of those things that happens randomly.


----------

